# Unfinished DoG story



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay well I am not the most skilled writer..but I love to do it. So heres my story or at least some of it....

*Jolly Roger*


It was a cool morning in mid March, the bay is silent and there seems to be a fresh sense of excitement in the air. A small white figure is seen in the distance. It is a sailboat, cutting crisply through the silver sea, and silently making its path away from land. The boat as a bright yellow strip down the port side, quite in contrary to the dim gray surroundings. On the strip in large black painted letters was the boats name *The Jolly Roger*, but it wasn’t the only Roger on the sea at the time. A dog leaned over the bow of the boat enjoying the calm gentle winds. His red and black checkered leather collar held a gold plate with _Roger Macintosh_ engraved in it. He had a glossy, wavy black coat and a hardy muscular build. He held his head in a proud carriage as he wagged his tail and took in the scent of the salty air. His eyes were a dusky grey color, but there was something unusual about them, they seemed cloudy and dull, unlike his lively active personality. There was a perfectly good explanation for this, Roger was blind. The boat sailed around a sharp corner, its sail billowing, and then stopped after a short sail onward. The dogs’ ears pricked when he noticed that the boat had stopped. His tail wagged gently as he slowly made his way off of the blue cushioned seat and down to the floor. He made his way down to the pit surely and quickly, he had navigated through the boat many times and now memorized a map around the whole 30 ft Schooner. A young woman stood up from her position at the old fashion rough wooden wheel. She had coppery tan skin and long black hair pulled into a long tight braid lying across her back. She had bright blue grey eyes, which were surprising with her dark skin and hair. Roger waited anxiously as his owner, Benji, dropped the heavy anchor down into the icy water below. Then she opened the door to the back of the boat and clicked her tongue, it was time to train for dock jumping. Benji was planning on entering Roger into the Maryland State Finals on April 21st. Roger ran forward immediately on cue and once he reached the end of the boat dove of. He leapt out at the end of the dog, he was a ‘pop dog’, or a dog the jumps slightly up at the end of the dock. Benji watched hopefully as he jumped, she had been training Dock Jumpers since she was about 9 with her mother and father, now at age 27 she was very accurate at predicting lengths. Roger landed with a splash into the icy cold water, his thick fur soaking in the water. He dipped under for a second then surfaced, his head bobbing lightly. He had his mouth open and seemed to be smiling. He wasn’t the only one smiling; Benji was extremely excited about what Roger had gotten, 20 ft! This was very, very good for a 1 year old amateur. Then Benji took off her Hawaiian bright colored shirt and skirt to reveal a forest green two piece bathing suite with pure white flowers. She kicked off her flip flops and dove into the water after Roger. When she dove in the fierce cold water pierced her skin, goose-bumps followed close behind. She surfaced and took a deep breath shivering. She treaded over to Roger, who had smelled her and licked her happily. After a short romp in the water Benji decided it was time to resume their training and started to swim away from Roger, softly calling his name. He followed her voice to the boat where she grabbed a toy. The whole point of this drill was to strengthen his back legs so that he could push off harder in the competitions. She let him sniff it before she threw it across the water, skipping like at pebble a few times before floating gently in the strong current.


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah and I own all rights to this story and what not so yeah


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's a good start. You kind of go from past tense to present tense and flip flop through out but not bad...


----------

